# Work Experience points- Local or Multi-national Company



## shooterspalace

Dear Seniors,

I need to know one thing.

I have 6.5 years IT work experiences in a local reputed company in Bangladesh. The designation and experience matches with the LTSSL occupation (System Administrator). Besides, my education is B.Sc. in Computer Science from Bangalore University, India (3 Years Degree).

Now,as my work experience is from local company, will NZ immigration authority count the points for it (in EOI or PAR/IQA)?

Or,

They need me work Experience from Multi-national Company and under the NZ comparable Labour Market?

I am confused. Please suggest.

Regards

shooter


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need to know one thing.
> 
> I have 6.5 years IT work experiences in a local reputed company in Bangladesh. The designation and experience matches with the LTSSL occupation (System Administrator). Besides, my education is B.Sc. in Computer Science from Bangalore University, India (3 Years Degree).
> 
> Now,as my work experience is from local company, will NZ immigration authority count the points for it (in EOI or PAR/IQA)?
> 
> Or,
> 
> They need me work Experience from Multi-national Company and under the NZ comparable Labour Market?
> 
> I am confused. Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> 
> shooter


I'm sorry - I'm not sure whether it would be considered a 'comparable labour market'. You'll need to check if the university you received your degree at is on the NZ 'approved' list too (I think it should be). I found this website that might help


----------



## ricks1088

shooterspalace said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need to know one thing.
> 
> I have 6.5 years IT work experiences in a local reputed company in Bangladesh. The designation and experience matches with the LTSSL occupation (System Administrator). Besides, my education is B.Sc. in Computer Science from Bangalore University, India (3 Years Degree).
> 
> Now,as my work experience is from local company, will NZ immigration authority count the points for it (in EOI or PAR/IQA)?
> 
> Or,
> 
> They need me work Experience from Multi-national Company and under the NZ comparable Labour Market?
> 
> I am confused. Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> 
> shooter


Comparable labor market countries:

http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz/ComparableLabourMarket.htm


----------



## shooterspalace

ricks1088 said:


> Comparable labor market countries:
> 
> Comparable labour market - New Zealand Immigration Service


Thanks ricks1088.

I got the answer from your link.

I clicked inside the link " Recognized Work Experience " and found the following --

*" Work experience points may also be awarded for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage, gained in any labour market. Applicants who do not have skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in New Zealand, but who do have work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage gained in a non-comparable labour market, can claim points for work experience on their Expression of Interest. "*

My work experience is under an area of absolute skills shortage (LTSSL- Long Term Skill Shortage List, Occupation - System Administrator) and gained in Non-comparable labour market.

So, I can now claim Recognized Work Experience Points ( as per local company) in the EOI (Expression of Interest) ?


Correct me if I am wrong.


Regards
Shooter


----------



## ricks1088

As far as I know you should be able to claim points for your experience. You can send a query to NZ immigration as well. They are quick in replying.


----------



## shooterspalace

ricks1088 said:


> As far as I know you should be able to claim points for your experience. You can send a query to NZ immigration as well. They are quick in replying.


Thanks ricks1088.

I will send query to NZ immigration Dept.

regards
shooter


----------



## shooterspalace

Today I got a mail from NZQA for my PAR result and it is NZQF Level 7. Now, I will mention it in my EOI online application and re-submit it  .

regards
shooter


----------



## ricks1088

shooterspalace said:


> Today I got a mail from NZQA for my PAR result and it is NZQF Level 7. Now, I will mention it in my EOI online application and re-submit it  .
> 
> regards
> shooter


Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## shooterspalace

ricks1088 said:


> Awesome! Good luck!


ricks1088,

I mailed you few days ago. Please check and reply me on mail.

regards
shooter


----------



## shooterspalace

ricks1088,

If I try to get for a skilled job offer from NZ (I know it is very hard to get) and once achieve it, then how much total points I will have?

Will this ensure me to be selected in EOI level and finally get the ITA?

Then, what will be the visa type - Work Permit or PR visa ?

( My current total points are given below.

Age- 30.5 year : 25 points
Education- B.Sc. in Computer Science (3 years) : 50 points
(NZQF level 7 by PAR result)
Working Experience ( System Administrator) - 6.5 Years- 20 points
Bonus points for education under area of absolute skill shortage (LTSSL) - 10 points
Bonus points for work experience under area of absolute skill shortage (LTSSL) - 15 points )



Regards
shooter


----------



## ricks1088

shooterspalace said:


> ricks1088,
> 
> If I try to get for a skilled job offer from NZ (I know it is very hard to get) and once achieve it, then how much total points I will have?
> 
> Will this ensure me to be selected in EOI level and finally get the ITA?
> 
> Then, what will be the visa type - Work Permit or PR visa ?
> 
> ( My current total points are given below.
> 
> Age- 30.5 year : 25 points
> Education- B.Sc. in Computer Science (3 years) : 50 points
> (NZQF level 7 by PAR result)
> Working Experience ( System Administrator) - 6.5 Years- 20 points
> Bonus points for education under area of absolute skill shortage (LTSSL) - 10 points
> Bonus points for work experience under area of absolute skill shortage (LTSSL) - 15 points )
> 
> Regards
> shooter


I believe u get 50 points for skilled job offer. Other members pls confirm.

I read your email but afraid it too complicated for me answer. You will be better off consulting an agent usually first consultation is free.


----------



## shooterspalace

ricks1088 said:


> I believe u get 50 points for skilled job offer. Other members pls confirm.
> 
> I read your email but afraid it too complicated for me answer. You will be better off consulting an agent usually first consultation is free.


Thanks ricks.

regards
shooter


----------

